# Setting default dev app



## digifuzzy (Feb 16, 2015)

Right, I have a working FreeBSD system. YEAH!!
Problem is I went to catch up on another projects work (development work - not ports related). I grabbed the needed lua with portmaster.

Problem I'm having is trying to use the environment without "micromanaging" things. I want to just call `lua ...` on cmd line. However, there is only lua-5.2 and a lua-5.2.pc file for pkg-config.

How can a default dev language interpreter be "defined" system wide?

P.S. this is NOT related to make.conf or ports - Google is not my friend in this instance. Handbook is unclear on how to define a "default" when more than one can exist on a system.


----------



## junovitch@ (Feb 17, 2015)

It's fairly typical that ports that have to coexist to not install a default binary.  If you need one you can always do something simple like `cd /usr/local/bin; ln -s lua52 lua`.


----------



## digifuzzy (Feb 17, 2015)

junovitch said:


> It's fairly typical that ports that have to coexist to not install a default binary.  If you need one you can always do something simple like `cd /usr/local/bin; ln -s lua52 lua`.


I was hoping I didn't have to resort to this. Micro-managing references seemed kinda of wrong to me.
My intent here was to see if there was a "best-practices" solution. That, or I was doing something wrong.

Thanks for the answer.


----------

